# Radio auf dem Boot



## Seele (20. März 2013)

Welchen Radio habt ihr auf eurem Boot verbaut? Weiß da jemand ne wasserdichte 12V Lösung. Normale Lautstärke reicht, brauch keine 3000W Bassmaschine :vik:


----------



## HD4ever (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

stinknormales Autoradio und falls nötig eine *wasserdichte Box* dazu :m


----------



## Ein_Angler (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Ab auf den Trödelmarkt, da ein altes Transistorradio besorgen und gut ist, da reicht auch eine Batterieladung für mehrere Tage dauerspielen aus. Die alten Radios haben einfach einen guten Empfang, die neuen Radios können da einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## Itzy (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Am besten sind die alten Radios . Auch wenn dort mal Wasser drüber laufen sollte,  holst du dir einfach ein neues für 7-15 Euro. (Ebay,Schrottplatz,Freunde)
Als Lautsprecher nehme ich alte Pkw Lautsprecher.Verbaut sind sie in einer "Kiste" aus Spannplatte. Materialkosten (3-5 Euro) - zuschneiden lassen ist bei fasst jedem Baumarkt kostenlos.

Alternativ kann man auch Pc-Lautsprecher nehmen.


----------



## bombe220488 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

hab auch nen stinknormales altes autoradio an bord, halt in der kajüte wasserdicht verstaut|wavey:


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

singen soll helfen |muahah:

neee quatsch ein einfache autoradio und gut ist


----------



## Seele (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Glaub nen Regen mag das Autoradio weniger. Auf die Idee bin ich logischerweise auch schon gekommen. 
Kajüte gibts auch keine. Lichtmaschine auch nicht. 
Es hat also von euch noch keiner Erfahrungen gemacht. Dann mal weiter Ausschau halten.


----------



## antonio (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

baustellenradio, makita als beispiel.
eben nur ein bischen schwer.

antonio


----------



## peiner freak (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

es gibt solche kisten auch schon fast fertig zu kaufen da ist dann ein 16er bass und  zwei hochtöner drinn . Einfach oben wo der griff ist ein radio schacht ausschneiden und einbauen und gut ist schön altes becker radio hält auch spritzwasser ab 
gretz Björn


----------



## Seele (20. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Also, nochmal, ich brauch ein Radio zum einbauen ins Boot. Das Boot ist offen, also muss es wassergeschützt sein. Da ich immer nur ne normale Gel Batterie dabei habe darf es nicht viel verbrauchen. 
Ich werde mir denke ich doch was aus GFK laminieren. Hilft ja nix.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Schau mal in der Bucht nach - da gibt es wasserdichte Aufsatzklappen für Radios zu kaufen. Dazu noch ein x-beliebiges, altes Radio - fertig ist die Laube...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wasserdichte-Radioblende-zur-Abdeckung-eines-Radios-auf-Boot-Schiff-etc-/330879441182?pt=Bootsteile_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item4d09f3991e


----------



## Seele (25. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Hab ich schon gesehen, aber wird anders gemacht. Ich bau ein ganzes Verteilerpult für die anderen Verbraucher rein. Mit extra Schalter und Sicherungen. Da drüber kommt dann eine Plexiglas Klappe als Schutz und ein Lautsprecher kommt dann seitlich an diese Verteilerbox. 
Muss ich nur noch den geeigneten Platz dafür finden weil hinten sind ja eigentlich Rutenhalter zum Abspannen eingeplant.


----------



## Sasch069 (25. März 2013)

Das hab ich in meinem Boot verbaut...kann ich nur empfehlen!


Sasch


----------



## Frankia (27. März 2013)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Nimm ein Fahrrad-Radio...aus der Bucht.


----------



## mekongwels (13. März 2014)

*AW: Radio auf dem Boot*

Bin zwar etwas spät dran, aber vieleicht gibts noch paar die vor dem gleichen Problem stehen!
Es gibt extra wasserdichte Radios und Lautsprecher im maritimen Zubehörhandel dafür. 
z.B. von Fusion, Kenwood, Sony, usw.!
Preislich ab 100,-€ (Radio)


----------

